# Damn, Daniel!



## indigoapple133 (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, so maybe I am finally reaching the point where I do not understand the younger generation's humor but... I'm like 20, and I have no idea why this video is so popular? Like, it's a guy and he dresses in white vans? Probably in high school? Idk, maybe someone can explain it to me?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 23, 2016)

Omg so many people at my school including a few of my friends were saying this non stop today.

Sponge rant time go:

Why are vine memes considered funny, they are like the least funny thing ever. Plus it gets really annoying when people scream out WHAT ARE THOSE, WATERMELONS, and DAMN DANIEL in the middle of class like people pls I don't wanna have to cut my ears off.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm 12 and I honestly don't understand today's younger generation humor either. It's alright.



Spongebob said:


> Why are vine memes considered funny, they are like the least funny thing ever. Plus it gets really annoying when people scream out WHAT ARE THOSE, WATERMELONS, and DAMN DANIEL in the middle of class like people pls I don't wanna have to cut my ears off.




^ I agree. They're annoying and dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 23, 2016)

bACK AT IT AGAIN WITH THE WHITE VANS

I don't know, I think it's funny because the way he says it and his laugh is hilarious to me.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

I have no idea what this is xD
Someone wrote it on our whiteboard at school today, and everyone kept saying it to this one kid who was actually called Daniel lmao


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I have no idea what this is xD
> Someone wrote it on our whiteboard at school today, and everyone kept saying it to this one kid who was actually called Daniel lmao



That poor ****ing kid


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Why is Vine even a thing is the real question


----------



## wassop (Feb 23, 2016)

rip in peace people named daniel : ' ((


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 23, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Why is Vine even a thing is the real question



I ask myself this everyday


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

meh i think it's funny. but there's this kid named daniel at my school so people keep telling him that. and he wears white shoes lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 23, 2016)

what even is life anymore?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I ask myself this everyday



To be honest, I don't see a point in dumb seven-second videos. Literally I don't. So the only purpose it _really_ serves, is another way for people to become internet famous. Like, don't we have enough pointless social medias?


----------



## indigoapple133 (Feb 23, 2016)

For some reason, I always that vine was the outcast in terms of social media, right next to google plus. I didn't even know this was a vine lol


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 23, 2016)

I saw the original video and I do admit the way the boy says damn daniel is funny but I don't get how it's funny enough to be repeated all the time. Luckily I'm not around the kind of people who follow stupid memes anymore but it's all over social media and I don't understand why it got popular enough that it came to this.


----------



## seliph (Feb 23, 2016)

I thought it was cute, it probably made this Daniel kid feel better about himself.

I didn't really think it was funny but obviously not everyone's gonna find humour in the same things and that's fine by me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> To be honest, I don't see a point in dumb seven-second videos. Literally I don't. So the only purpose it _really_ serves, is another way for people to become internet famous. Like, don't we have enough pointless social medias?



What's the purpose of this post
What's the purpose of flannel shirts
What's the purpose of life


----------



## Llust (Feb 23, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> To be honest, I don't see a point in dumb seven-second videos. Literally I don't. So the only purpose it _really_ serves, is another way for people to become internet famous. Like, don't we have enough pointless social medias?



while it's true that there are some really stupid vines out there, a lot of them are actually really funny and entertaining. perhaps you just haven't seen the right vines


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 23, 2016)

stardusk said:


> while it's true that there are some really stupid vines out there, a lot of them are actually really funny and entertaining. perhaps you just haven't seen the right vines



Totally agree! I follow people that actually take the time to think up with they're going to say to entertain their followers, not people just following a recent trend


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 23, 2016)

I assume people find it funny because it's kind of like an inside joke, but on a very large scale. I don't mind it. Even if it can get old after a while, it doesn't actually affect me enough to get annoyed.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 23, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> To be honest, I don't see a point in dumb seven-second videos. Literally I don't. So the only purpose it _really_ serves, is another way for people to become internet famous. Like, don't we have enough pointless social medias?



I guess vine is for people with really really REALLY short attention spans


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the way he says it is funny. "Back at it again with the white vans~~" I don't think it's worthy of all this attention though, but viral videos rarely are.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 23, 2016)

Everyone's humor isn't the same. Some people laugh at puns, some people don't. Humor is subjective.

It doesn't matter, though. It'll fade away soon...


----------



## Tao (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't get it. Is it the voice that's supposed to be funny? Is that it? 

It being funny solely because of the voice is pretty much the equivalent of a baby losing their **** when their parents make stupid voices at them.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm more amazed by how many stupid videos can draw a lot of attention. It's crazy to see how many people the internet connects, like, normally you'd just share these kind of videos with the friends you meet up in real life, but now you share them with thousands of people.

And to the OP video: I think someone famous is filming it? That's the only thing I heard about the video, apart from the hundreds of memes.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

ITT: "People who don't have the same sense of humor as I do have bad senses of humor."


Post below me. Lmao.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 23, 2016)

unfunny. was never funny. and extremely annoying. proves that anyone can get famous on the internet today. like, the kid saying damn daniel AND daniel were both on Ellen. for what? for lame snapchats i didnt even crack a smile at


----------



## boujee (Feb 23, 2016)

I find it more funny than the meme trash threads we get here


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 23, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I find it more funny than the meme trash threads we get here



Its better than what are those. Damn Daniel is more uplifting and appreciative than what are those.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2016)

I had no idea what was going on in my school the other day because I kept hearing this and I thought people were talking to an actual Daniel in my school. I didn't realize 'til today when I watched them that they were videos, but I think they're kinda cute!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep. I'm 6 years old and I don't understand the younger generations humour either. Damn toddlers think anything is funny.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't understand it but apparently someone didn't like the meme enough to swat Daniel.


----------



## Pokes (Feb 23, 2016)

No wonder some guy at lunch was saying that like repeatedly over 30 times. I was just thinking why he would repeat it so much for no reason. That was the only time I heard it during school though.
I then saw it on social media, so I soon figured out it was a vine meme.
I don't mind it too much if a vine meme is said once and then during school, but once it becomes a big thing and a lot of people start repeating it, it starts to become annoying. Kinda like "21", "What are thooose?", etc.


----------



## riummi (Feb 23, 2016)

heard of it a few days ago and its not that funny


----------



## teshima (Feb 23, 2016)

idk just the way he says "back at it again with the white vans!!" or how in the original video it was several clips of him saying "damn daniel!" on different days in different ways. repetition humor, basically. honestly tho, im a pretty big fan of stupid vines/videos/memes and im obnoxious abt it sometimes, but this one in particular didnt really seem as funny to me.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 23, 2016)

Do yourself 2 favors
1.if your name is Daniel do yourself a favor and stay home
2.Throw out your white vans/shoes.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2016)

I just watched it, it's lame.


----------



## Locket (Feb 24, 2016)

I"m younger, and I don't understand today humor either. 

People in my grade yell: DEEZ NUTS

I'm like... I think thats banned?

Yeah. People think people getting seriously injured is funny. It's not funny, the person is in PAIN


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm like... I think thats banned?


if you're in middle school, then that's understandable, but as long as its a public school, nobody really cares about the dirty jokes. some of my teachers even joined in on the whole deez nuts trend. even my friends from different schools say their teachers are doing the same thing lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2016)

indigoapple133 said:


> Okay, so maybe I am finally reaching the point where I do not understand the younger generation's humor but... I'm like 20, and I have no idea why this video is so popular? Like, it's a guy and he dresses in white vans? Probably in high school? Idk, maybe someone can explain it to me?



My sister is watching the video right now while I'm typing this and I just don't get it. Btw I'm also 20.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 24, 2016)

i havent watched the original vine and thankfully i havent been exposed to too many people who have been saying that, but i still Rly hate that meme. pls just make it stop


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn Daniel isn't funny at all. What's next?
"Hi Brenda"
"Wow Mark"
Like? Not funny at all.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## irisubunny (Feb 24, 2016)

honestly i'm among the younger generation and i don't understand the humor myself


----------



## creamyy (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't get the internet. 
Why was this a thing? Why was this supposed to be funny? 
It's literally just a video highschoolers that think they're funny..


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't really get what the joke is. It's just some kid saying "Damn Daniel". Is that it? Am I missing the joke or something? ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

indigoapple133 said:


> Okay, so maybe I am finally reaching the point where I do not understand the younger generation's humor but... I'm like 20, and I have no idea why this video is so popular? Like, it's a guy and he dresses in white vans? Probably in high school? Idk, maybe someone can explain it to me?



Tell me, I don't know like 80% of the memes nowadays that is obviously aimed at teens so.. eh. Tbh those things are boring and they obviously doit for attention or wants to make some easy money.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know why it's so appealing to some people (most people realized that this video has already lost its spark the moment it went viral).


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 24, 2016)

The younger generation's humor is.... well.... it doesn't make any sense.  I never really look at vines and I don't even know what they entirely are because last time I looked at some 'popular funny vines' they were more cringe than laugh.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

ITT

today's generation who cant understand today's generation xD


----------



## Trundle (Feb 24, 2016)

Le epic memes? More like LE epic nothing! This generation is going downhill!!!


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

Yall going "Well I'm (age) and I don't understand this generation either! XD" are more annoying than "Damn Daniel" jesus

Your age has nothing to do with anything shhh


----------



## cIementine (Feb 24, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> To be honest, I don't see a point in dumb seven-second videos. Literally I don't. So the only purpose it _really_ serves, is another way for people to become internet famous. Like, don't we have enough pointless social medias?



they're _six_ seconds lol duh???

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm 11 and I don't get the millennial generation's humour :/ XD why can't we go back to the good old days?? I remember the iPhone 4 can't we go back to those days :3


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 24, 2016)

nvll said:


> Yall going "Well I'm (age) and I don't understand this generation either! XD" are more annoying than "Damn Daniel" jesus
> 
> Your age has nothing to do with anything shhh



PREACH


----------



## Trundle (Feb 24, 2016)

nvll said:


> Yall going "Well I'm (age) and I don't understand this generation either! XD" are more annoying than "Damn Daniel" jesus
> 
> Your age has nothing to do with anything shhh



I can't understand your generation...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> they're _six_ seconds lol duh???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'm 11 and I don't get the millennial generation's humour :/ XD why can't we go back to the good old days?? I remember the iPhone 4 can't we go back to those days :3



wat is ur secret to getting younger over time??


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

Trundle said:


> I can't understand your generation...



you can't see it but I'm waving my cane at you right this second


----------



## cIementine (Feb 24, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat is ur secret to getting younger over time??



fountain of youth


----------



## teto (Feb 24, 2016)

vines can be funny if done right. i don't like the idea of being vine-famous tho.
the ones that everyone scream all the time are kind of annoying


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 24, 2016)

Well I'm 9 and I don't understand this generation either XD!
Vine trend is are so stupid, why can people like my age Be smart Like me and read book and say very complicated word like Meticulous? While you child's are watching the vine and playing the call of Duty I am sitting down drinking hot choco and Reading. I am not belong to this generation to be honest Lol!


----------



## Artist (Feb 24, 2016)

White Claw said:


> Well I'm 9 and I don't understand this generation either XD!
> Vine trend is are so stupid, why can people like my age Be smart Like me and read book and say very complicated word like Meticulous? While you child's are watching the vine and playing the call of Duty I am sitting down drinking hot choco and Reading. I am not belong to this generation to be honest Lol!



Damn, Darth Adele XDD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 24, 2016)

tbh i had no idea how this meme even started, so when i first saw it everywhere on instagram i was like 'what even is this'

it's a little funny imo, but not really hilarious so i still don't get how it became so popular .-.


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

White Claw said:


> Well I'm 9 and I don't understand this generation either XD!
> Vine trend is are so stupid, why can people like my age Be smart Like me and read book and say very complicated word like Meticulous? While you child's are watching the vine and playing the call of Duty I am sitting down drinking hot choco and Reading. I am not belong to this generation to be honest Lol!



Well I'm 42 and I just DO NOT understand the younger generation. Anything aimed at people under 20 is so stupid and mindless. Anyways back to playing Pokemon and watching My Little Pony.


----------



## teto (Feb 24, 2016)

ps, people under 13
pls stop tooting your own horn. you're a little smarter than people you know. get over it.

this sounds really rude but i cringe whenever i hear "my generation is so terrible"


----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2016)

rip danielkang2 and call me daniel


did anyone see this though lol


----------



## teto (Feb 24, 2016)

Javocado said:


> rip danielkang2 and call me daniel
> 
> 
> did anyone see this though lol



Some of them actually have bids im screaming


----------



## himeki (Feb 24, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Why are vine memes considered funny, they are like the least funny thing ever. Plus it gets really annoying when people scream out WHAT ARE THOSE, WATERMELONS, and DAMN DANIEL in the middle of class like people pls I don't wanna have to cut my ears off.



trust me just because i wear shoes i like and not what the crowd likes i get what are those everyday.
i dont even get what damn daniel is


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

Brb making a vine and then selling my used shoes for 300,000 dollars


----------



## cIementine (Feb 24, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Some of them actually have bids im screaming



someone told me that someone stole his shoes and put them for sale, but i'm not sure if it's true.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Feb 24, 2016)

It's not funny. I have no idea why it's so popular.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

lol @Jav I thought the exact same thing, I read the titles as call me, daniel and thought it was some weird thread about the daniels haha


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 24, 2016)

Delishush said:


> ps, people under 13
> pls stop tooting your own horn. you're a little smarter than people you know. get over it.
> 
> this sounds really rude but i cringe whenever i hear "my generation is so terrible"



Too be fair every generation is probably about 30-50% horrible.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 24, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Some of them actually have bids im screaming



$300,000

and 82 people actually bid for them


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2016)

https://twitter.com/IHE_OFFICIAL/status/702257284429258752

The whole video that this comes from is good, but IHE's parody version is scarily similar but funny


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 24, 2016)

Beardo said:


> https://twitter.com/IHE_OFFICIAL/status/702257284429258752
> 
> The whole video that this comes from is good, but IHE's parody version is scarily similar but funny



IHE's parody is funnier than the actual vine imo




And he also got another copyright strike again rip


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know, most vines aren't even that funny to me, too. All they are are people cussing and saying things that aren't funny, and "WHAT ARE THOSE" has ruined Jurassic Park. Whenever you try to listen to it, people always ruin it by singing "WHAT ARE THOOOOooose" and it really makes me mad... I'm 13, maybe i'm too young to get it..?


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2016)

The Damn Daniel guys ended up being on Ellen o.o...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> https://twitter.com/IHE_OFFICIAL/status/702257284429258752
> 
> The whole video that this comes from is good, but IHE's parody version is scarily similar but funny



Ayeeee a Ladybug fan!


----------



## Azza (Feb 25, 2016)

Javocado said:


> rip danielkang2 and call me daniel
> 
> 
> did anyone see this though lol


What have we turned into. I don't even.

Welp, time to sell my shoes.
Seriously I'll laugh at ANYTHING but this is just so damn stupid. I don't get it???


----------



## Damniel (Feb 25, 2016)

Like 16 people have said Damn Daniel to me now.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2016)

First time I've heard of this.


----------



## Karla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm totally with you on this one.  I remember doing a lot of things with my friends in high school that my parents didn't get but it was really funny to me and my friends. I thought the video was this funny thing between friends until i saw them on Ellen and found out that they weren't even friends when the kid started making the video. That just made it creepy. I think it's time for a downgrade for some of these so called internet sensations.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 25, 2016)

I just watched it and its not even funny??? I usually love silly vines because I love Internet culture but I don't get it. Why is it funny?


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 25, 2016)

I've seen the phrase mentioned once or twice on my Facebook feed but I don't know a Daniel so I didn't care. However today, I saw a snippet of the Ellen show on YouTube where she had the said guy and his friend on and I have no idea why it became a viral thing. I honestly don't. Maybe I am just too old? Is it not hip to be 26 and still alive? It reminded me of the "what are those" things which I am not familiar with but it's the same concept to me so I've grouped them into the "I don't know what this is or why the Internet thinks it's funny" pile. I am somewhat disappointed if this is what a large part of the community deems as funny or something worth going viral. 

I'm probably just too old to understand.


----------



## Shinylatias (Feb 25, 2016)

wtf


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 25, 2016)

Someone swatted his house. 

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Shinylatias said:


> View attachment 165635
> 
> wtf



one bid.. uhhhhh wtf people


----------



## Tensu (Feb 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I have no idea what this is xD
> Someone wrote it on our whiteboard at school today, and everyone kept saying it to this one kid who was actually called Daniel lmao



That's my name and it happened to me the other day. so annoying D:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 25, 2016)

HE IS 14 
WHAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> someone told me that someone stole his shoes and put them for sale, but i'm not sure if it's true.



theyre not his shoes
as he said "they're not even slip ons, they have lace" so these sellers cant even get the shoe right but they're still making that $$$


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 26, 2016)

preach


----------



## Llust (Feb 26, 2016)

i initially didnt get the hype about it, but i noticed something amusing about josh's voice and daniels reaction and such. since then, i've been rewatching the clip so many times


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2016)

indigoapple133 said:


> Okay, so maybe I am finally reaching the point where I do not understand the younger generation's humor but... I'm like 20, and I have no idea why this video is so popular? Like, it's a guy and he dresses in white vans? Probably in high school? Idk, maybe someone can explain it to me?



It's mostly because it's repetitive, people like repetitive things, it's one of the things people find funny for no reason. Please see "Kristin Schaal is a horse." It's also because it's in a silly voice. I have already seen tons of people making fun of it with literally everything, the only ones I've found humorous was the trashcan one and one a mutual of mine did with their pet bird. Pretty much all these vine memes are trash like most memes and we can only hope it will die quickly and with as little pain as possible.


----------



## Olivisigma (Feb 27, 2016)

Some stupid boy did it in my Art Class (One of my classmates is called Daniel) I just said grow up.

Stupid brat.

 I just wanted to do my work XD


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 5, 2016)

*DAMN DANIEL!*

Is it just me, or is this the worst thing to ever happen to the internet?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

it's pretty much died down until u just brought it back tho


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> it's pretty much died down until u just brought it back tho



lol I just heard about it


----------



## Llust (Mar 5, 2016)

the damn daniel thing became a part of the graveyard of memes awhile ago, didn't stick around very long. it was pretty catchy though


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 5, 2016)

can we stop talking bout it?...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2016)

There's been much worse vine memes. At least this one was slightly entertaining, if the popularity was a bit undeserved. Wh do people even say it's the worst thing to happen to the internet? I see it a lot, and it's just another one of _those_.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Back at it again with the meme revival


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

I think me and @CallMeDaniel are the only technical Daniels. Oh, and there's @DanielKang2


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 5, 2016)

I honestly never even heard of this meme until it was brought up on here


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 5, 2016)

its not just you im done with this stupid meme
it's everywhere and i dont know how people can actually find stuff this ******** "funny"


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I honestly never even heard of this meme until it was brought up on here



lucky you


----------

